# Old School Kicker Contender Series?



## garretts228 (Mar 11, 2012)

I know nothing about these subs, other than there is a tweeter in the top of the box and that it is ported. I took the sub out of the box and couldn't find any information on it to look up, so here is a picture. Please and thanks for any help. I would really like to know how many watts and ohms powers this sub.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Is that one half of the 2 piece system? I used to have a similar Kicker speaker with 2 -12's, the contender SS-12.

Your right when looking at the back of the woofers that came with the full range speakers, your lucky if you can find a model number on them.

You didn't say what size the woofer was but I found this in a 1991 Car Stereo Review buyers guide:


----------



## garretts228 (Mar 11, 2012)

ahardb0dy said:


> Is that one half of the 2 piece system? I used to have a similar Kicker speaker with 2 -12's, the contender SS-12.
> 
> Your right when looking at the back of the woofers that came with the full range speakers, your lucky if you can find a model number on them.
> 
> You didn't say what size the woofer was but I found this in a 1991 Car Stereo Review buyers guide:


I believe its an 8" sub. I honestly don't know and dont have a ruler so I pulled up an online ruler that makes an accurate ruler according to my screen resolution and it didnt go to 9" so I am pretty sure its a 8" sub. And thanks for showing me this. I might be able to do more googling with the actual catalog names.


----------



## garretts228 (Mar 11, 2012)

Its just a single 8" with a tweeter in the top...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ I believe you have a single Kicker Contender SK8 (they were sold in pairs). I seriously doubt there are many of these remaining. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm sure it's been @ 20yrs since i've seen one of those.
the kicker and knewood pre-mades were big around here


----------



## garretts228 (Mar 11, 2012)

bigdwiz said:


> ^^ I believe you have a single Kicker Contender SK8 (they were sold in pairs). I seriously doubt there are many of these remaining. Thanks for posting the pics.


Do you know how many watts these thing are and how many ohms it is? I only have one unfortunately (you said they were sold in pairs) Also do you know they year these were manufactured? Sorry for asking all of these question, but I cant find anything about these on the internet. They truly seem to be rare.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

garretts228 said:


> Do you know how many watts these thing are and how many ohms it is? I only have one unfortunately (you said they were sold in pairs) Also do you know they year these were manufactured? Sorry for asking all of these question, but I cant find anything about these on the internet. They truly seem to be rare.


The link given above indicates 150 watts, to determine the impedance of it (ohms), pick up a multimeter and measure it. Probably 4 ohms. The link above indicates it was a 1991 magazine also, so there you have the age....


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Each of the units should be 4 ohms nominal. In other words, your unit should be 4 ohms. You can put a multimeter on it to verify.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ How's that for a "what he said" post?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's what a old school Kicker 12" woofer looks like, this was taken out of my SS120 box today:


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

The one the OP posted up looks like the one in this thread: Wanted: Old Old School Kicker Component Subs


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

OP, your Contender probably has a horn tweeter in the top. Had a friend in the late 80's who bought a set new for his Toyota single cab. Sounded OK on a cheap Alpine amp.

edit- yep, just saw the other pic. Nice find.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

The woofer is the same C-8 used in the Competition line as part of their Separates. Be careful about the tweeters though because they are a piezo and I believe those are a "0" ohms impedence speaker, so when used in conjunction with a 4-ohm woofer, the box presents a 4-ohm load on the amp. Same goes for an 8-ohm woofer, 8 ohm load for the box. Unless Kicker used a resister on the tweeter but I don't think so.


----------

